# HiPoint 9mm Carbine



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

I've recently aquired one of these, and it works fine except on the last round bolt hold feature. After the last round of the clip is fired the bolt seems to hang up and jam in the back position. Only a GOOD hit rearward on the charging handle will free the bolt.:bash: It will then shoot fine until again, the last round is fired. Acts the same on all (3) clips. Any solutions to the problem? Also, what does anyone think of this as a home defense weapon (assuming the bolt issue is fixed)? I'm thinking with 147HP it should limit the number of walls it could pass thru, while putting a pretty good hole in any uninvited. Mike


----------



## klickitat (Dec 26, 2008)

That is called a last round hold open feature. There should be a catch that releases the bolt after you load a new mag.
I have never been a fan of Hi-point. However I have a good friend of mine who swears by the carbines. They are suppose to come out with a .45 later this year. When it comes out I will give it try.

House walls are not going to stop a 9mm out of a carbine unless you hit a 2x6 on edge and even then it might not stop it completely.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

You can find your Owner's Manual here ==> http://www.hi-pointfirearms.com/manuals/4095 Carbine.pdf

According to the manual, the bolt remains in the rearward (open) position after the last round is fired. If one wants to close the bolt, pull back on the operating rod until you hear a "click" then let go of the rod and the bolt should slam home.

If you desire to continue shooting, drop the magazine by pushing the mag button. Then, load another magazine into the receiver. Pull back on the operating rod until you hear the "click," then release the rod and the bolt should move forward, stripping the first round from the magazine and loading it into the magazine of the barrel.


----------



## IndianaWoodsman (Mar 17, 2009)

I have one such gun. I shot it very little before the firing pin broke and just recently got it fixed again. The firing pin doubles as the ejector pin so it is under alot of stress. I would get ahold of Hi Point and order a few extra pins. As far as accuracy, I was shooting mine into a pop can at 80+ yards. Haven't been able to test it out to 300 yet though. 

The bolt "problem", as klickitat said, is part of the gun. It is designed to make the gun ready for the next mag and reduce the movement needed to chamber the next round. Instead of beating on the bolt to close it, try pulling the bolt back as far as it will go and releasing it. Should close with no problems.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Firing a weapon that you own, and do not understand the operation principles of the empty magazine holding the bolt open?? It is the same principle as used in most semi-auto pistols.. It lets you know when the magazine is empty! 

The mental image of you "giving it a good hit rearward on the charging handle" has me cringing!!!! That is one of a million ways of how a 'negligent discharge of a weapon' can occur!!!

Plus if I remember correctly from when I picked one of thos Hi-Point 9mm parabellum carbines inside a Sporting Goods store last year, with the magazine inserted and empty / plus the bolt was held open. You must remove the magazine before you can pull the bolt fully to the rear so it will more foreward again.. 

I never had to give it a 'good hit rear ward to the charging handle'. It was inside a sporting goods store, where I had inspected the brand spankin' new Hi-Point 9mm carbine that was on sale.

Please read the manual for your weapon.. Understand how it operates!!!

If you are worried about a 9mm parabellum 147gr HP ammunition over penetrating, it will go through a wall or two.


----------



## IndianaWoodsman (Mar 17, 2009)

I was shooting mine today on my 110 yard range and it was still penetrating road sign material.


----------



## scatyb (Jan 20, 2009)

I hate my hipoint. Firing broke a couple times after only a few hundred rounds AND jammed like a ..... Hate that thing.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I've got 3 of em, 2 of the original and 1 of the 995ts.
The older ones, you absolutely do not insert the mag with the bold open, you will break the firing pin. The new ones don't have that problem.
On the new ones, you can't close the bold on an empty mag. Drop the mag and either leave it out or insert a full mag. Then just pull back on the bolt til it clicks and let go of it.
I love my Hi Point carbines. Tough accurate, dependable, and ugly enough to carry everywhere and not worry about getting them dirty or scratched.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

cornhusker said:


> i've got 3 of em, 2 of the original and 1 of the 995ts.
> The older ones, you absolutely do not insert the mag with the bold open, you will break the firing pin. The new ones don't have that problem.
> On the new ones, you can't close the bold on an empty mag. Drop the mag and either leave it out or insert a full mag. Then just pull back on the bolt til it clicks and let go of it.
> I love my hi point carbines. Tough accurate, dependable, and ugly enough to carry everywhere and not worry about getting them dirty or scratched.


+1 !!!


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Plus they have a lifetime warranty. Lifetime of the gun, not the original owner. If it isn't right, call them and send it in, they will repair it. My .40 carbine was way too heavy on the trigger pull. Sent it in via UPS on Wed., had it back the following Tuesday with a 4# trigger pull.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Yeah, nobody beats their customer service.
They take a personal hands on approach, they believe in their product and they believe in their customers.
They are rare people these days.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

seedspreader said:


> +1 !!!





Cornhusker said:


> I've got 3 of em, 2 of the original and 1 of the 995ts.
> The older ones, you absolutely do not insert the mag with the bold open, you will break the firing pin. The new ones don't have that problem.
> On the new ones, you can't close the bold on an empty mag. Drop the mag and either leave it out or insert a full mag. Then just pull back on the bolt til it clicks and let go of it.
> I love my Hi Point carbines. Tough accurate, dependable, and ugly enough to carry everywhere and not worry about getting them dirty or scratched.


Have to agree with this. 

Mike


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

The 147 is about the worst 9mm ammo I've come across. It does nothing well. We were forced to use it after being issued our Glocks (I'm a retired cop). Lousy, lousy ammo, but it was endorsed by the F.amous B.ut I.ncompetent so it HAD to be good!

The 124 gr and 115 gr +p loadings work much better in all areas. BTW- The Hi Point is a great truck gun, should work fine for home defense and their company is gret for service from what I hear.


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

O.K. Let me try this again...I am not retarded nor stupid. I strip and clean each and every one of my guns before I use them, and read and am familar wit the manual.When the last round fires the bolt JAMS backward. It JAMS so that no pull on the charging handle will release it, it JAMS back and has to be HARSHLY hit rearward to release the bolt. I'm not sure where some of you got the idea I am a moron or inept with a weapon. If you re-read my post I don't see where this conclusion was drawn from. Again, does anyone know why the bolt would do this on this weapon? Mike


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

If the bolt doesn't release properly after you drop the empty magazine out of the weapon, I'd contact Hi Point and have them check it out. Several posters have mentioned that their customer service is excellent.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

vallyfarm said:


> O.K. Let me try this again...I am not retarded nor stupid. I strip and clean each and every one of my guns before I use them, and read and am familar wit the manual.When the last round fires the bolt JAMS backward. It JAMS so that no pull on the charging handle will release it, it JAMS back and has to be HARSHLY hit rearward to release the bolt. I'm not sure where some of you got the idea I am a moron or inept with a weapon. If you re-read my post I don't see where this conclusion was drawn from. Again, does anyone know why the bolt would do this on this weapon? Mike


I had a friend & son come over to shoot last summer. The son had a cheap Glenfield 60 .22 semi-auto rifle. Every few shots the bolt would jam in the open position. I took the receiver apart and found that that the surfaces inside the reciever that the bolt rides on were extremely dirty and unlubricated. I asked him when was the last time he cleaned and lubed the receiver. Answer: never, he only ever cleaned the barrel.

I know this is probably not your problem as you said that you strip and clean your firearms. Just my 2Â¢.

My question for you is this. When you have an empty mag in the gun and pull back on the charging handle by hand, does the gun also jam? Or, does it only happen when you're shooting?


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

Only when shooting. Slides smooth with manual hand action. Strip, clean,oil and there is no sign of a bind. Only on last shot in mag. Mike


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Have you tried a different magazine?


----------

